# Curtis 1244 - Precharge Fault



## martinwinlow (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, I have had the lid off and - call me old fashioned if you will - I *don't* think it is supposed to be full of water!...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a06MUrKH9Zk


----------

